
Show HN: Alphabeat – Make music from text - ep123
https://epiqueras.github.io/alphabeat/
======
jarnix
Did not understand what I could do, you could maybe add a tutorial or
tooltips.

------
fiatjaf
Beware. When you open this page it emits horrible sounds.

